# Dark Eldar Model Wave



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From Faeit:


> via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
> The following new Haemonculi will be unleashed upon us all:
> 
> 1) "Bane" type unit. Bigger than a Grotesque but smaller than a Talos.
> ...


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

might this be an hint to a new codex or dataslate?


----------



## DeathGlam (Apr 17, 2014)

I hope that is true, i like my kitbashed Grotesques but would welcome some real plastic versions.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

My response to plastic Wracks. x2 for plastic Grotesques and x5 for plastic Haemonculi.


LotN


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Yes no more finecadt fuckups for me.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

The wracks really need this, the transfer to fine cast didnt work for them, but by the same token it didnt work too well for the incubi either, both are too thin and detailed for finecasts limitations, plastic should have been first choice for all dark eldar units.


----------



## Terricus (Apr 7, 2014)

That would be badass if they are after ork and wolves


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> The wracks really need this, the transfer to fine cast didnt work for them, but by the same token it didnt work too well for the incubi either, both are too thin and detailed for finecasts limitations, plastic should have been first choice for all dark eldar units.


Wracks and Incubi were always a total nightmare to make moulds for in Finecast, the sculpts just didn't suit the medium at all. About fucking time they were plastic.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Svartmetall said:


> About fucking time they were plastic.


My thoughts on Finecast, period.

Fun news for DE players, I feel like that army isn't supported very much despite being in a starter set a number of years ago (when they were introduced?).


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Svartmetall said:


> Wracks and Incubi were always a total nightmare to make moulds for in Finecast, the sculpts just didn't suit the medium at all. About fucking time they were plastic.


Must say I was surprised they weren't plastic to begin with, DE were released just before FC so they had Incubi (at least, not sure about Wracks) in metal, then in FC. Surely wouldn't it have been easy to just make them either FC from the start (or at least design them with that in mind) or make them straight to plastic? But hey that's just my thinking anyway. Personally I would only ever buy those Incubi in metal. Kick ass minis those.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Finecast works great for some minis, its excellent for marines for example, guard would work too, orks again would be great, but necrons, tau, eldar and dark eldar are far too thin and fine for the medium. 

Plastic is the medium of choice for almost everyone who models and games these days and I suspect is one of the major reasons for GWs continued success, personally I think gw need to work a way to get every infantry unit into plastic as fast as possible, if that means including character minis with other kits or single pose clam packs im all for it, if I cant get metal minis then plastics is the preferred choice.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Glad I held off buying any Wracks or Grotesques today. I did order a Haemonculus though. But all well.


----------



## Badknox (Nov 7, 2013)

bitsandkits said:


> Finecast works great for some minis, its excellent for marines for example...


I'd argue that. I found it very disappointing when I got some fine cast plague marines, and because I was curious some Chinese recast plague marines and the recasts had greater detail, and less bubbles. There is something wrong with that. 

by "works great" I can only assume you mean the space marine legs are too fat to easily warp like the poor warlocks limp spears/swords that always come bent.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Badknox said:


> I'd argue that. I found it very disappointing when I got some fine cast plague marines, and because I was curious some Chinese recast plague marines and the recasts had greater detail, and less bubbles. There is something wrong with that.


You are correct there is something very wrong about buying Chinese recasts.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> You are correct there is something very wrong about buying Chinese recasts.


He's also correct that they shouldn't be better quality than the original, considering the price difference. Not that I'm defending Chinese ripoffs, the industry I work in is rife with the same problems and it's annoying as fuck from a business and retail (explaining it to customers) perspective. 

By any chance has anyone seen any pictures of the new DE stuff from this rumour or are we still in 'quote from another source' phase here?


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> You are correct there is something very wrong about buying Chinese recasts.


If the chinese ripoffs are of a higher quality than the original product, there's something SERIOUSLY wrong, and it's not with the people who decide to buy the chinese ripoffs.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

ntaw said:


> By any chance has anyone seen any pictures of the new DE stuff from this rumour or are we still in 'quote from another source' phase here?


No, there are no images in this week's WD from what I've heard. If they're getting models it'll be after the new 40k rulebook or next month I'd wager.

Let's move the topic away from the discussion of Recasts please before GW sends the Lawyers. Thank-you.

I'm not saying you can't spend your money how you want, but this board cannot support recasters as we'd like to stay running. Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Zion said:


> No, there are no images in this week's WD from what I've heard.


Nuts. I'll be keeping an eye out, the DE have always had some pretty cool looking stuff going on.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Wheeeeeereeeee iiiiiissss myyyyy Voiiiidraaaaavennnnnn?


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Wheeeeeereeeee iiiiiissss myyyyy Voiiiidraaaaavennnnnn?


Sedate him.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Wheeeeeereeeee iiiiiissss myyyyy Voiiiidraaaaavennnnnn?


Obviously in the Void.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Well this has appeared on GW webpage
http://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB/Kabalite-Stormsurge


----------

